# ما هو ال bearing ???



## اللقلق (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ..

سؤالي ما هو البيرنق وفيم يستخدم وما هي اهميته !!!

وهل تعرفون كتاب ل shigly مترجم الى العربية ..

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...










ولا تنسوا الدعاء لاخواننا في غزة ..


----------



## م احمد قدرى (12 يناير 2009)

Bearing = رولمان بلى
يستخم البييرينج عموما لمنع الاحتكاك بين العمود الدوار و المكان الثابت الذى يدور به العمود مثل (عمود الطلمبة , عمود الموتور ............)
وتكون له مقاسات استاندرد و منه العديد من الانواع مثل:
1- Ball bearing
و هذا النوع يتحمل القوة العمودية فقط
2- Tapered roller bearing
و هذا النوع يتحمل الاحمال العمودية و الرئسية
3- Journal bearing
و هذا النوع موجود فى المحركات (السبيكة بتاعة عمود الكرنك) و يعتمد في عمله على ضغط الزيت الموجود بين العمود و السبيكة (journal bearing) لمنع الاحتكاك
و اليك بعض الصور التوضيحية لانواع البييرينج


----------



## اللقلق (13 يناير 2009)

الله يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى ( قل آمين )

هل تعرف كتاب لshigly design مترجم ؟


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد البدراني (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ال(bearing) معناه في اللغة العربية المحامل وتوجد انواع عديدة منها
1- thrust bearing تستخدم لرفع المولات الكبيرة عموديا
2-combined bearing تستخم لحصر الجزء الدوار افقيا اي لايتحرك يمينا ولا يسارا
وتكون هذه المحامل مطلية بمادة white metal وتكون مغطاة بالزيت ويوجد كتب كثيرة عن المحامل بأمكانك ان تستفاد منها.


----------



## Eng.Amir (13 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة..


----------



## اللقلق (14 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله الجنة 

لا يزال السؤال مطروحا ... هل يوجد كتاب shiglys design مترجم الى العربية ..؟


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 يناير 2009)

اللقلق قال:


> جزاكم الله الجنة
> 
> لا يزال السؤال مطروحا ... هل يوجد كتاب Shiglys Design مترجم الى العربية ..؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

للاسف بعد الحاحك بهذا السؤال اسف جدا انه قد يكون من المستحيل ايجاد ترجمة لكتاب شجلى
انا انصحك يا بشمهندس انك تحاول تقراه بالانجليزى 
واحب اتعرف عليك يا بشمهندس ... حاسس انك جامعة الاسكندرية
مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسرمصطفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يباركلك

عايزين نكون مهندسين ممتازين بفضل الله وتعاوننا معا


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*journal and thurst bearing catalogue*



اللقلق قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ..
> 
> سؤالي ما هو البيرنق وفيم يستخدم وما هي اهميته !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

م احمد قدرى قال:


> Bearing = رولمان بلى
> يستخم البييرينج عموما لمنع الاحتكاك بين العمود الدوار و المكان الثابت الذى يدور به العمود مثل (عمود الطلمبة , عمود الموتور ............)
> وتكون له مقاسات استاندرد و منه العديد من الانواع مثل:
> 1- Ball bearing
> ...


 


علي محمد البدراني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز ال(bearing) معناه في اللغة العربية المحامل وتوجد انواع عديدة منها
> 1- thrust bearing تستخدم لرفع المولات الكبيرة عموديا
> 2-combined bearing تستخم لحصر الجزء الدوار افقيا اي لايتحرك يمينا ولا يسارا
> وتكون هذه المحامل مطلية بمادة white metal وتكون مغطاة بالزيت ويوجد كتب كثيرة عن المحامل بأمكانك ان تستفاد منها.


 


جميل عبد الشهيد قال:


> اللقلق قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم جميعا ..
> ...


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الرابط البيرينج


----------



## dodo_dovelike (26 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكرة فى كلام كتيييير عن الbearinlg مش عارف انت عارفينة ولا لاااااااااا على كل منكم نستفيد
الى الأمام ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

زى اية يا dodo???????????


----------



## khaled-z (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كرسي التحميل هو يعمل كمسند للمحور اي منع الحركة المحورية والعرضية support


----------

